# Kindle Screen half frozen on screensaver



## articz82 (Aug 9, 2011)

My kindle is stuck with mostly screensaver and nothin i do will change it. I held the power switch 15, 30, and 60 seconds, I pressed <ALT> <SHIFT> <R>- nothing. I can't get the back off either. Should i just call it broken and get a new one?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds like you have a broken screen.  Call Kindle Customer Service...1-866-321-8851.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep, sounds like a cracked screen to me. Read this FAQ to learn more, there are links there to photographs of cracked screens: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181744.html#msg1181744.

Amazon are generally excellent at replacing Kindles that fail like this, so ring them.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Morf said:


> Yep, sounds like a cracked screen to me. Read this FAQ to learn more, there are links there to photographs of cracked screens: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181744.html#msg1181744.
> 
> Amazon are generally excellent at replacing Kindles that fail like this, so ring them.


This is very good to know. I would have thought it was just "stuck"...


----------

